#    1?
:Frown: (

----------


## Buh2

**,          .   .

----------


## roxyka

> (


 
" ".    
( 1Cv7.MD)   .   
    UPDATE.   
UPDATE        .

1.   1:   "".

2.      .

3.   " ",  
     ""   " ".

4.   "  " 
     1Cv7.MD   .

5.    " " :
   -   " "  
      " ";
   -   " " 
      " ".

6.   "OK"   .

7.      "",
       .

8.   .

9.        
   ,       
      UPDATE\...DB\ExtForms.  
        ,   ,  
   ,      
    ExtForms   .

   -         
      UPDATE\...DB\ExtForms\RpXXqY.grp,   - 
     ,  Y -  .    
       RpXXqY.grp    
        ExtForms   .

   -      
     UPDATE\SSTDB\ExtForms\PrnForms.    
       PrnForms     
       ExtForms   .

   -      
     UPDATE\...DB\ExtForms\Calendar.    
      Calendar     
       ExtForms   .

10.    V7Plus  UPDATE\...DB\V7Plus.dll 
    UPDATE\...DB\V7Plus.als      .

"       19"

    19  ,   
  19 (,  019).    
      19.

----------


## Solo_n

1  7,7?

----------


## rasswet

*Solo_n*, http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=118573  :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------

. UPD158          ,          ,   ?

----------


## mangust4

,       .   ,   ,   .

----------

?

----------


## mangust4

,        " " -     .           :
1)      

2)     ( -  ) -          -   ,  ,  

P.S.
 :Smilie:

----------

:

   2.    (  
     ,      ):
   -   "";
   -    ;
   -      ( ,
         ,  
        UPDATE).

     ?

----------


## mangust4

> :
> 
>    2.    (  
>      ,      ):
>    -   "";
>    -    ;
>    -      ( ,
>          ,  
>         UPDATE).


       ?

----------


## Dinchik

> ,
>     ,  
>    UPDATE


   . ?         . .  .        , .         1.     .

----------

.       ""      .     :                                        3.       " -
    ".
        :
   "!!!    ..."[/COLOR]
4.   ""    
   (      " - ").
        .
  .3      ,       .
      ,   -  .     7.70.155   UPD158,    ?   156,157,   158?

----------


## mangust4

> 3.       " -
>     ".
>         :
>    "!!!    ..."


   ,     .    ,         -  ()  .           7.7      -      .

       UPDATE.txt -    :
1)   (   )
2)  
3)   -   -      
4)    ExtForms       ExtForms.     v7plus

----------

.
1 8.1  ()   ,  ?  .

----------


## mangust4

"     ".       -         1v8      .  .

----------

...,     ,     .
.

----------


## AlinaTa

( 1Cv7.MD)   UPDATE?
     ,      DISK1, 2  ..          :Embarrassment: 
. 7.7

----------


## unknown181538

1

----------


## AlinaTa

:Big Grin:   :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,     .    ,         -  ()  .           7.7      -      .


           ?     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## -

:Frown: 
  3  - 3  ,    7.70.504
 2    ,    4 2008,           ,      :Frown: 

 ?

----------

Rp08q4.grp Rp08q4.grp \ExtForms  ,   , .  \ExtForms

----------


## -

:Frown:

----------


## rasswet

*-*,    .      .

----------

" "
    \ExtForms\Rp....

----------

>   7.70.504
 ()

----------


## 15

> >   7.70.504
>  ()


     . 1:7.7  1: 7.7

----------


## -

1        :yes: 
      UPDATE

----------

,    ,    
 ,   
    \ExtForms\Rp....

----------

> . 1:7.7  1: 7.7


online.1c.ru

----------


## -

Rp06q1.grp
Rp06q2.grp
Rp06q4.grp
Rp07q1.grp
Rp07q2.grp
Rp07q4.grp
Rp08q1.grp
Rp08q2.grp

----------


## tinkaer

3  4   :Smilie:

----------

,   ""
 ,  \ExtForms    Rp08q3.grp  Rp08q4.grp.

----------


## -

,   !  :Wow: 

   ,          :Frown:

----------


## -

Rp08q3.grp     :Frown:

----------


## -

!
  ,  ,   1       ,      ,     :Wow:

----------


## Tortilla

*-*,  2  4 .   ...

----------


## MYulia

!
, -.
   .
  1  7.7   .
      3- :
1. R770162  -   
2. rp08q4.GRP -   -  EXE
3.   07 04 -   -  EXE

     3     (     ,    ).

 !

----------


## tinkaer

update.txt

----------


## MYulia



----------


## tinkaer

:Smilie:

----------

R770162  setup,   .

----------


## MYulia

.
  -   ,    (   40 000  2009.)  .

     .
        ( 7.70.161)      -   ,    ?   ,     .

!

----------


## MYulia

.    ,          ?

!

----------


## tinkaer

-     .

----------

>  -   ,    (   40 000  2009.)  .
 ,  ,  ,  .

----------


## MYulia

: 
         ( )     ( 1)        - -   2005  (  )

    -       -       .

  ,      .

----------


## Dinchik

> ( )     ( 1)


  , , ,       . ..    .         ,       . 



> ,      .


  .     , .   ,   ..        . ,     , ..    ,      . , ,       .   ,     ,         .   .     -    ,   .   -  .   ,     -  .

----------

R770162  ..    ,  .   \17\      .
      17    .
      .

----------


## MYulia

**     .
*Dinchik*       ,    , .

 !

----------

>      ,    , .
   . 
 7     .

----------


## MYulia

?

----------

- 
 1

----------

+

----------

>  ,    (   40 000  2009.)  .

,         ?

----------


## Dinchik

> 7    .


  .md   .      /.    .   .   - (  -  -),     /.      ,            .

----------


## MYulia

1      - .
   !

----------

Dinchik,  .

----------


## Dinchik

?
,    
.  (  , .. .   )
 =770251 
 //    .
// ..
 =770252 
 //      , //    ..
. . . . . . 
 =110308 

  : ,      251     308-. ,    ** ,    252, ...307    (  ).     ,    251,252,...308. ?

----------

,     :Smilie:

----------


## Dinchik

,.  :Embarrassment:        . ,  .  -   ,    .

----------


## MYulia

> - 
>  1


 

1 7.70.025   1.3   7.70.151

            1,  2   3  !

----------

setup exe  1 
      ,      
:       1   2

----------


## Dinchik

,         .    ,       .?

----------


## MYulia

,     17  .   .          .   .   . (  1,    ,      ) !

----------

,   -  
   ( ,         Update txt -   )

----------


## MYulia

,     .

   !

----------

:       1   2      

   ?

----------


## MYulia

: 

   :  -  ,     

  ...

----------


## Dinchik

.     .  . , ,   ,     .

----------


## bot67

> : 
> 
>    :  -  ,     
> 
>   ...


   . 
 , , ,               ...
     ...

----------

> -  
  -    
      ,  -

----------


## mangust4

.
    ,    1       :     !

----------


## -

:Frown:

----------


## mangust4

:         :Wink:

----------


## rasswet

> :


 :Wink:

----------


## mangust4

> 


  :Redface:

----------


## PDi

!!!
    .             ,     !!!

----------


## tinkaer

,    -       ,      :Smilie:

----------

, ,   .   1 7.7 ,    504  507.    .  .     6 "      ".    . , ...

----------


## rasswet

.   .     .

----------

.  ,     . ,  ,       ,      ....
,      . ,   .      ?     ,   ...

----------


## rasswet

..      .        ,    ..     .
      .   .

----------


## 777555

)))
  .          1:.      7.7( ) (7.70.026).     7.70.628.  . 
   ,       ?
  1    )))     .  )))

----------


## 777555

+        ((( 
       ??

----------


## tinkaer

,     1   -     :Smilie:

----------


## 777555

))))

----------


## tinkaer

,       ,     )))

----------


## rasswet

> )))
>   .          1:.      7.7( ) (7.70.026).     7.70.628.  . 
>    ,       ?
>   1    )))     .  )))


7.70.026- . 027 .
7.70.633    .
   ,     .

----------


## 777555

-   .       ))) 
        )))

----------


## rasswet

> ))))


 ...

----------


## 777555

> ...


))))   ))))   )))))  ))
  .      ))))

----------


## rasswet

..
  -  )

----------


## 777555

,     ?      (      ).

----------


## 777555

> ..
>   -  )


    )))

----------


## 777555

)))

----------


## fox095



----------


## -25

> ,     ?      (      ).


 ?

----------


## xyliganka

,    .   1: "  "    ,   ,  ,  -    .    ?      .  -      ,          .       ?

----------


## rasswet

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=118573 ?

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=72853
 ? 
     .

----------


## -25

*1: "  "*

  ,  7.7

* -     * 
.   .       .

*      ?*
      -,      .

----------


## -25

> .


 ,  !

----------


## xyliganka

01.01.09 . 400 .    40000 . -   - ,      ?

----------


## -25

> ?

----------


## xyliganka

,    1.   !  1  3 ..,    9700  !    !     3000 .  .!!!!    !

----------


## -25

> 9700  !


9700 / 12 = 808,33  

     .

----------


## 75

,  ?   8-      3       ,  ?

----------


## -25

> ,  ?   8-      3       ,  ?


 ...

 ,    7.7  8 ... .

----------

xyliganka,  ,     1  .
  (,  - , - ,  )    ,     .   ,   ,   .

----------


## xyliganka

8,0  7,7.    ,   ,   .  7,7   ,  ,        7,7    .       ?    7,7,  ,   .   8,0   ,     .    ,     ,    ,  - .

----------


## xyliganka

8,0.    ,         .   ,    ,         . .,    ""  7,7,         .

----------


## 75

.  7 7    (  2008 )   . ,     -  ,     .      - "  ", ..       .     - . 77      - .   2-3        -     .   - .

----------


## -25

> 8,0


 http://users.v8.1c.ru   8-  8.1
   8,0      (495)688-10-01 (), 737-92-57( )    v8@1c.ru




> 7,7


   ,   . .21

----------


## 75

,   ,    -

----------


## Aquad

!
         .
   1      .

----------


## -25

> - "  ", ..       .


  ,  ,    ,  1 7.7 - .           ?

----------


## 75

. -    .  .  70  - .   hotline@1c.ru -   .      -   ,  ,

----------


## -25

*75*, ...  ...     )))
....
     ))))

----------

,         ,       .
.   :Smilie:

----------


## xyliganka

!
         .


   ,    !  :Frown:       1       ?
  .

----------

.

----------

> !
>          .
> 
> 
>    ,    !       1       ?
>   .


 ,     ,   **   1.   **    .      -  . 1    ** .     on-line,     online.1c.ru.    **   .

----------


## -25

> .


      .   .  .

----------


## -25

> 75, ...  ...     )))
> ....
>      ))))


  :


  (    )           "1"    -  (       - http://www.1c.ru/rus/support/its/its.htm).
            "1" (     -      - "1") - http://www.1c.ru/rus/partners/franch-citylist.jsp 
http://online.1c.ru          "1: 7.7",   ,       -  (). 
         ,       ,       "1". 
       ,         . 
     (     )      http://online.1c.ru 

        - http://www.1c.ru/rus/firm1c/1c_map.htm  (, ., .21,   "",    9-30  18-00,    , :   ).         (CD-R, usb-flash, zip100  50    CD-R).

----------


## 75

?   1      ,     ,             1.   ,     .
: , ,  ,        .

----------


## -25

> , ,  ,


  .      .




> 


    ? -  -

----------


## rasswet

> ,  !


.     . 
.      ,   .

----------


## -25

> .      ,   .


. .

     -   ,   !!!
      .. ..    ,      () .
   ,       . (      ...  ,     . )

    :   . (    )

----------

> ,       .


-,   "     ",  ...

----------


## -25

> "     ",


  -: "   .... ,    " ...

----------


## AlexeyG

, .

 1:8 (,       ..),     ? 
..    ,      ..?

..      ,   ,     :Frown:

----------


## kot

> , .
> 
>  1:8 (,       ..),     ? 
> ..    ,      ..?
> 
> ..      ,   ,


http://www.klerk.ru/soft/articles/106228/

----------


## AlexeyG

*kot*
,   :Wow:

----------


## mangust4

.
,    :
               ,     ,   .

----------

:    1 8,1    .    ,    .   -     ?      . *-    ..* :Redface:

----------


## tinkaer

?     -     ,     ,         .

----------

,      .

----------


## tinkaer

,

----------

,     ,      7,70,139  163     ,        
   %s   ! 10.12            .

----------


## rasswet

,     ?

----------

,   -

----------


## mangust4

> ,     ,      7,70,139  163     ,        
>    %s   ! 10.12            .


         " ..."   "".    -     .    -  .

----------


## mangust4

> :    1 8,1    .    ,    .   -     ?      . *-    ..*


 8-       (        ).   -    .

----------

> " ..."   "".    -     .    -  .


  ,   ,   ,         ?

----------


## mangust4

,    139-  163-?
  -    .
       -   - .

----------

mangust4,   .
   139->163,    8.

----------


## mangust4

> 


             .

----------


## mangust4

> mangust4,   .
>    139->163


,   .   .

----------

.      .
,   -   ...
 ,   5 .

----------

> .


       ,  139  163?

----------

> ,    139-  163-?
>   -    .
>        -   - .


           ?

----------


## rasswet

-   .    , .

----------

-

----------


## mangust4

> .      .
> ,   -   ...
>  ,   5 .


       -   .
       ,      .     ?
   md-          .      .
     141.  md        ,    .

----------

-
,  -      139   ,

----------


## pitOOf

,  , ,       ,  ,       ,    4.5 507  =\\        ..

----------

>   ,    4.5 507 

...
 507 -   .
 163    .

----------


## pitOOf

,         1     163   update         163

----------


## mangust4

.
 :Smilie:  !!!
   -          .       139-      "1"      ?

----------



----------


## pitOOf

http://narod.ru/disk/14159593000/1Cv7.zip.html   139
             10.12

----------

,        ?

----------

,  .
    ,  , ,    507

----------


## pitOOf

> ,  .
>     ,  , ,    507


      ,      ?
      1    usn163.1000000k  usnb163.1000000k ,     ,    ,     ...

----------


## mangust4

?
     .

----------


## pitOOf

> ?
>      .


 1  =\\

----------


## mangust4

1  -  -              (  ,   ,  19:00).

----------


## pitOOf

,   DISK1  11   1       http://narod.ru/disk/14160049000/%D1...D0%B2.jpg.html

----------


## mangust4

.       - 20 .       md-   .
P.S.
     ?

----------


## pitOOf

> .       - 20 .       md-   .
> P.S.
>      ?


     ,    ,    ,      =\\\

----------


## mangust4

:



> http://narod.ru/disk/14160049000/%D1...D0%B2.jpg.html


         .     :Frown: .   .

----------


## pitOOf

> :
> 
>          .    .   .


  :Big Grin: DD :Wow: 
     ...

----------


## mangust4

-?

----------


## pitOOf

> -?


     ,  1

----------


## alef2011

,     1   8.1  1.6.24.7

----------


## Prikum

*alef2011*,  ?

----------


## Prikum

*alef2011*,     !

----------


## alef2011

,     .

----------


## Prikum

,     !

----------

.
  1      : "buh_prof_529(1)"  "General.rp11q2005".  "buh_prof_529(1)" 21      1   .   "General.rp11q2005" - -        -  ?

----------


## Bazil

> "General.rp11q2005"


    2 . 2011 ,  .      ,   ,       " "   .

----------

> 2 . 2011 ,  .      ,   ,       " "   .


     3  ,      .     ?

----------


## Bazil

> ?


 - .     ? ,      .    -    .

----------

> - .     ? ,      .    -    .


   "General.rp11q2.005.512k", "General.rp11q2.GRP.1000000k", "General.rp11q2.UPD.2048k".
..    ,        service,      ?

----------


## Bazil

1?
      ver.id   .    "General.rp11q2.GRP.1000000k",       .    .  "General.rp11q2.UPD.2048k" -  -    .
 :
 -  - .  ""         .     .  "".

----------

> 1?
>       ver.id   .    "General.rp11q2.GRP.1000000k",       .    .  "General.rp11q2.UPD.2048k" -  -    .
>  :
>  -  - .  ""         .     .  "".


1    ,    ,    ...
      . 
!

----------


## Prikum

**,   1    ?         ?

----------

> **,   1    ?         ?


       ?
    (    ,  ?  :Redface:  )
  -     ?

----------


## Prikum

**,      1     .

----------

> **,      1     .


  ,    "1"?..

----------


## Prikum

> ,    "1"?..


   ?    "     1.  1   .."          ,    ,     1.      ,   ,   ()     ,      () ,     .   ,     .

----------

> ?    "     1.  1   .."          ,    ,     1.      ,   ,   ()     ,      () ,     .   ,     .


    1 .       ,   .
   ""    -   .

----------


## Prikum

1.    ,    ExtForms.
2. ,    ,  "Rp11q2.grp" (        2011  2 )
3.         "General.rp11q2005"
4.    ,     ""
5.  - ,    
6.    "  "
7. 
http://imgfile.ru/view_95fec83d32d4c...56153.png.html

----------


## Bazil

*Prikum*,        "Rp11q2.grp"  ExtForms,     .
       ""   ""   2011-1(2, 3)   .        .             .

----------


## Prikum

*Bazil*    !   :Wink:  ** ?

----------


## 75

update.txt     .   -  .

----------


## Bazil

,   . , ,  .     .     ...  :Smilie: 
           -         ,  !

----------

> 3.         "General.rp11q2005"
> 4.    ,     ""


       General.rp11q2005   
http://imgfile.ru/images/477b56903aa...9d4eaaa969.jpg

     ?

----------


## Prikum

,   *75*       ,   ,        !?

----------

> update.txt     .   -  .


update.txt           1.      General***  . -,      .

----------


## Prikum

> General.rp11q2005   
> http://imgfile.ru/images/477b56903aa...9d4eaaa969.jpg
> 
>      ?


      ,   .         ,        ,      ,    ?

----------

> ,   .         ,        ,      ,    ?


   3  ... (

----------


## Prikum

> 3  ... (


      !?  :Wink:

----------

> !?


,       .  :Redface: 

  ,        --> -     " "..

----------


## Prikum

**    ,   7.7        !  :Wink:   :yes:

----------

> **    ,   7.7        !


      ?

----------


## Prikum

> ?


    7.7 ?      ! :Wink:

----------

> 7.7 ?      !


    ?

----------


## Prikum

**   ,   *7.7  * !  **  ,       !

----------


## 75

> update.txt           1.      General***  . -,      .


,  update.txt  ,  .    . RP11Q2.txt.    .exe   ,

----------


## AltG

,     **   :yes:

----------

> ,  update.txt  ,  .    . RP11Q2.txt.    .exe   ,


. .     ,      3  .   ,  ,  ?..

----------

> ,     **


 ,  !

   ,      1      ...

----------


## 87

setup    1.      . ,   !

----------


## Bazil

> setup    1.      . ,   !


    64-.     setup  .    .

----------


## mangust4

> setup    1.      . ,   !


     ?
+      .     -    (  )      .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> .


  dll-?

----------


## mangust4

> dll-?


    Setup   " 1" -        7.7 ->    ( )    . 
1)     
2)   
3)   . 
     -   ,     "       " (       )
.

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> .


 :Smilie: 
 7plus?

----------


## mangust4

> 7plus?


v7plus

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


-.

----------


## mangust4

Setup .

----------


## ValeraH

> .


 OLE   . , ,   ...

----------


## mangust4

> OLE   . , ,   ...


 , -     :
   ?
   ?

----------

> , -     :
>    ?


OLE   




> ?


OLE

----------


## mangust4

> OLE   
> OLE


 .
   Object Linking and Embedding? .

----------

> .


.



> Object Linking and Embedding?


    ,    -   87,        ,   . 

  .

----------


## 87

> .
>     ,    -   87,        ,   .


    .   !
      ,       .     ,      :yes:

----------


## mangust4

> .   !
>       ,       .     ,


  -     !

----------

, ,       ,  .    1 7.7.  1.   .     -  ))       (ProgramFiles - 1v7).   ,        ,   . -  ...      :   -    ,        .

----------

.   -  , .

----------

, .        ,  ,  1  ,  .  .

----------

.   .   - .

----------

. !

----------


## Bazil

**,      C:,      .    ,            ,    .
   - D:\Bases\1(2, 3  ..).

----------

-          1?

----------


## xyliganka

.      .     1.6.  2.0.     ,    2.0.   ,     2.0.18.2, .      1.6, ,    ?

----------

